# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Scaly face και κόστος επίσκεψης σε κτηνίατρο

## stelama

Γεια σας, έχω δύο budgies εδώ και 6 μήνες κ σήμερα παρατήρησα ότι το ένα έχει κάτι στο ραμφος του. Απ όσα διάβασα μάλλον πρόκειται για scaly face. Μήπως γνωρίζετε τι κόστος θα έχει περίπου μία επίσκεψη στον κτηνίατρο;Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## kaveiros

Καλωσόρισες στο forum. Αν μας ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες κοντινές, να φαίνεται καθαρά το ράμφος και το χαλινό ίσως μπορούμε να σου πούμε αν είναι scaly ή όχι και αν είναι, υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη θεραπεία για την οποία μπορούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε. Eπίσης αν μένεις σε πολη που υπάρχει πτηνίατρος καλύτερα να τα δει πτηνίατρος και όχι κτηνίατρος. Ο πτηνίατρος είναι εξειδικευμένος γιατρός για πουλιά. Αν θες πες μας σε ποια περιοχή είσαι για να δούμε αν υπάρχει πτηνίατρος.

----------


## jk21

Αν ειναι μονο scaly face ισως δεν ειναι απαραιτητο σε πρωτη φαση ,το να πας σε γιατρο.εκτος αν επιμεινει .ειναι ενα προβλημα που αν δεν ειναι εντονο ,φευγει ευκολα με επαλειψη με βαζελινη ή ειδικη αλοιφη

----------


## stelama

Θα προσπαθησω να βγαλω φωτογραφια και να την ανεβασω! Εκτος απο αυτο, παρατηρησα οτι το ιδιο πουλακι ειναι ολη μερα μεσα στη φωλια ή οταν βγαζω την φωλια καθεται σε μια γωνια και κοιμαται και δεν το εχω ακουσει σχεδον ποτε να βγαζει φωνη. Αντιθετα το αλλο ολη μερα παιζει και φωναζει και καμια φορα του φερεται πολυ εχθρικα. Δεν ξερω αυτο αν ειναι φυσιολογικο η αν φταιει που τα πηρα απο διαφορετικο pet shop.

----------


## stelama

Αυτην μπορεσα να βγαλω. Ειμαι απο Καβαλα αλλα σπουδαζω στην Θεσσαλονικη οποτε ενημερωστε με αν μπορειτε για πτηνιατρο.

----------


## fouli

Στην Θεσσαλονίκη απ΄ό,τι γνωρίζω πτηνίατρους θα βρεις μόνο στην κλινική της Κτηνιατρικής Σχολής του Αριστοτέλειου Πανεπιστημίου. Γενικότερα στην Ελλάδα Πτηνίατροι δεν υπάρχουν μόνο κτηνίατροι που έχουν ασχοληθεί περισσότερο με πτηνά αλλά χωρίς αναγνωρισμένη πανεπιστημιακά ειδικότητα Πτηνιάτρου. Μακάρι βέβαια να κάνω λάθος...

----------


## kaveiros

Στη φωτογραφία όσο μπορώ να δω φαίνεται για scaly. Λίγο πιο μεγάλο μέγεθος φωτογραφίας είναι δυνατόν να έχουμε μήπως? Ας την δουν και τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά πάντως αυτή να δουμε τη γνώμη τους.

----------


## mariakappa

σου στελνω την λιστα με τους πτηνιατρους.απ'οτι βλεπω κι εγω scaly face εχει αλλα και κατι αλλο.δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο να κοιμαται ολη την ωρα και να μην κινειται.πρεπει οπωςδηποτε να τον δει γιατρος.

----------


## stelama

Θα παω θεσσαλονικη την κυριακη οποτε απο δευτερα θα μπορεσω να τον παω στον πτηνιατρο(ελπιζω να μην μου παρει 40ε γιατι κατι τετοια διαβαζα). Θα γινει  χειροτερα που θα καθυστερησω μια εβδομαδα;

----------


## kaveiros

Το scaly δεν είναι άμεσα θανατηφόρο, σε μια βδομάδα δε νομίζω να έχει εξαιρετική επιδείνωση, όμως τα άλλα συμπτώματα, αν είναι κάτι σοβαρό, είναι πιθανό να χειροτερέψει. Οι κουτσουλιές του πως είναι? Έχει μήπως διάρροιες ή κάποιο άλλο σύμπτωμα?

----------


## stelama

Οι κουτσουλιες του μου φαινονται φυσιολογικες. Ειχα διαβασει κατι σχετικο στο forum που ειχε κ φωτογραφιες, αν το βρειτε πειτε μου γιατι το ψαχνω. Το pulmosan  απο που μπορω να το αγορασω;

----------


## stelama

Οι κουτσουλιες του μου φαινονται φυσιολογικες. Ειχα διαβασει κατι σχετικο στο forum και ειχε κ φωτογραφιες. Αν το βρειτε πειτε μου γιατι το ψαχνω. Ξερετε απο που μπορω να αγορασω pulmosan?

----------


## mariakappa

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...θενειών

το πουλμοζαν το βρισκεις σε πετ σοπ.θα σου προτεινα βεβαια να το δει και γιατρος εφοσον δεν ειναι κινητικο.

----------


## stelama

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ. θα σας ενημεωσω αν χρειαστω κατι παραπανω...

----------


## stelama

Πηγα στο pet shop αλλα δεν ειχε pulmosan ειχε podagrine το οποιο γραφει οτι ειναι για τα ακαρεα της μυτης και των ποδιων. Θα ξεκινησω να του βαζω αυτο αλλα μηπως πρεπει να βαλω και στο αλλο παπαγαλακι προολητικα?

----------


## mariakappa

καλο ειναι κι αυτο, αλλα πιο δυνατο.το πουλι συνεχιζει να κοιμαται ολη μερα?

----------


## stelama

Ναι, καθεται σχετικά χαμηλά κ δεν ισορροπεί καλά. Στέκεται κ στο ένα πόδι (δεν ξέρω αν σημαίνει κάτι αυτό). Ελπίζω να μην χειροτερέψει κι άλλο μέχρι να το πάω στον πτηνίατρο...

----------


## Antigoni87

Περαστικά Στέλλα!! Μπορεί το σκάλι φέις να μην σχετίζεται με την αδυναμια που παρουσιάζει το πουλάκι.. Γι αυτο ας το δει γιατρός ανεξαρτήτως σκάλι, θα έλεγα εγώ. Για να φτάσει να δείχνει τόσο φανερά την αδιαθεσία του, μπορεί να είναι αρκετά άρρωστο. Όπως σου είπαν για το σκάλι, μπορεί να αντιμετωπιστεί σχετικά εύκολα αν δεν το αφήσεις να προχωρήσει!

----------


## stelama

Ελπίζω με αυτό που του βάζω να βελτιωθεί το ράμφος!το αλλο παπαγαλάκι δεν φαίνεται να έχει σκάλι αλλα μηπως να βάλω κ σ αυτο λίγο podagrineγια σιγουριά;

----------


## jk21

οχι μονο σε αυτο που εχει προβλημα και να δεις (να μας δειξεις και με φωτο ) μηπως εχει και προβλημα στα ποδια .να βγαλεις και φωτο τις κουτσουλιες του πουλιου σε λευκο χαρτι

----------


## stelama

Μου είναι δύσκολο να βγάλω φωτογραφία τα πόδια γιατί δεν έχουμε τις καλύτερες σχέσεις και φοβάται.Οσο για το λευκο χαρτι θα το κανω και θα ανεβασω φωτογραφιες.Πάντως μου φαινεται ότι έχει βελτιωθεί η διάθεση του!

----------


## Niva2gr

Προσοχή στη δοσολογία του podagrine γιατί είναι δυνατό φάρμακο. Ούτως ή άλλως για τη θεραπεία του scaly face θα πρέπει να πιάνεις τα πουλιά σου για να τους βάζεις αλοιφή, οπότε τότε θα είναι μιά ευκαιρία να βγάλεις φωτογραφίες και τα πόδια της μπατζίνας σου. Όπως είπαν και παραπάνω, το scaly face δεν είναι άμεσα θανατηφόρο. Όμως φαίνεται οτι το πουλάκι σου δεν αισθάνεται καλά. Πόσο καιρό τα έχεις;

----------


## stelama

5-6 μήνες τα έχω.Στις οδηγίες λέει να βάλω 2-3 φορές την βδομάδα και να επαναλάβω μετά από μια εβδομάδα.Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα.Το πιάνω το πουλάκι για να βάλω την αλοιφή αλλα είναι λίγο ανήσυχο γιατί φοβάται.θέλω πολυ να κάθονται στο χέρι μου κ να τα βγάζω έξω αλλα δεν τα καταφέρνω...

----------


## Niva2gr

Αν τα πήρες άγρια, απο πετ σοπ, χρειάζεται εξτρά εκπαίδευση και υπομονή για να το καταφέρεις αυτό Στέλα. Το σημαντικό προς το παρόν είναι να μην τα τρομάξεις υπερβολικά τώρα που θα χρειάζεται να τα πιάνεις με το ζόρι. Μόλις τελειώσεις με τη θεραπεία μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις συστηματικά την εκπαίδευση. Στην κατάλληλη ενότητα υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά θέματα που θα σε βοηθήσουν με αυτό.

----------


## stelama

Μάλλον είναι λίγο άγρια αλλά θα δω την αντίστοιχη ενότητα.Επισης νομίζω οτι το ένα είναι πιο μεγαλο σε ηλικια απο το αλλο.έιναι πρόβλημα αυτό;

----------


## mariakappa

οχι κανενα εφοσον ειναι ενηλικα.

----------


## stelama

Παιδιά μετά από πόσο καιρό θα βελτιώνεται το ράμφος του;εχω βάλλει ήδη δύο φορες podagrine και δεν βλέπω καμία αλλαγή, ισα ισα μου φαίνεται χειρότερα...

----------


## Niva2gr

Στέλα, βασικά το podagrine σκοτώνει τα ακάρεα που κάνουν το ράμφος έτσι. Αλλαγή θα βλέπεις να γίνεται σταδιακά, καθώς τα νεκρά κύτταρα αντικαθίστανται με ζωντανά. Θα πάρει λίγο χρόνο, όμως μην απογοητεύεσαι.

----------


## kaveiros

Για το διάστημα της θεραπείας αλλά και για μετά τη θεραπεία για λίγο καιρό, πρέπει να δώσεις έμφαση στην καθαριότητα του κλουβιού. Συχνή απολύμανση σε ταϊστρες, ποτίστρες, παιχνίδια αλλά και του κλουβιού. Αν υπάρχουν ξύλινα παιχνίδια και αντικείμενα στο κλουβί πρέπει να πεταχτούν. Τα ακάρεα είναι επίμονα.... με υπομονή όμως θα τα καταφέρεις.

----------


## stelama

Υπάρχουν σπρέι για την απολύμανση του κλουβιου στα πετ σοπ;

----------


## mitsman

Εννοειται!!!!! εγω αν δεν εχω πουλια μεσα στο κλουβι χρησιμοποιω σπρευ ντετολ

----------


## stelama

Εγώ δεν τα βγάζω (δυστυχως) γιατί δεν μπορώ μετά τα βάλω μέσα.μπορώ πάλι να χρησιμοποιήσω σπρευ;

----------


## Niva2gr

Το Dettol ίσως να μην είναι πολύ αποτελεσματικό στην περίπτωση του scaly face, εκτός αν είναι αντιβακτηριακό. Και πάλι, απαγορεύεται να το χρησιμοποιήσεις όσο είναι τα πουλιά μέσα στο κλουβί. Νομίζω λοιπόν οτι θα σου χρειαστεί ένα πολύ μικρό κλουβάκι των 10 ευρώ, μέσα στο οποίο θα τα βάζεις όταν θα πλένεις το κλουβί. Επίσης θα σου χρειαστούν εξτρά πατήθρες και ταϊστρες, γιατί όσο κρατάει η θεραπεία θα πρέπει να τις συναλλάζεις καθημερινά. Καλό είναι επίσης να αντικαταστήσεις προσωρινά τις ξύλινες πατήθρες, αν έχεις, με πλαστικές, γιατί οι ξύλινες συγκρατούν υγρασία και αποτελούν το καλύτερο περιβάλλον για την ανάπτυξη των βακτηρίων που θέλουμε να σκοτώσουμε. Θεωρώ οτι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ο κλασικός τρόπος καθαρισμού είναι ο σωστότερος. ΟΧΙ χλωρίνες! Ερεθίζουν το αναπνευστικό των πουλιών. Τώρα που έχει μπει η άνοιξη μπορείς να κάνεις το εξής:  Καθημερινά θα βγάζεις τις πατήθρες και τις ταϊστρες και αφού τις πλύνεις με πολύ ζεστό νερό και ένα ουδέτερο σαπούνι (εγώ χρησιμοποιούσα χειρουργικό σαπούνι Hibitane), τις βρέχεις με ξύδι και τις αφήνεις να στεγνώσουν στον ήλιο. Την επόμενη μέρα βάζεις μέσα στο κλουβί τα καθαρά αξεσουάρ και πλένεις με τον ίδιο τρόπο τα άλλα. Καθημερινά πρέπει να πλένεις και τον πάτο του κλουβιού και να αλλάζεις το χαρτί 2 φορές τη μέρα. 2 φορές την εβδομάδα μπορείς να πλένεις ολόκληρο το κλουβί με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Όταν κάποιο πουλάκι έχει scaly face η υγιεινή είναι το Α και το Ω γιατί τα ακάρεα επιβιώνουν για αρκετά μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα έξω απο το σώμα του πουλιού, πάνω στις επιφάνειες με τις οποίες έρχεται σε επαφή, οπότε η συχνή καθαριότητα των πατήθρων τουλάχιστον είναι απαραίτητη.

----------


## stelama

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για όσα μου είπες!!!Θα ξεκινήσω αυτόν τον καθαρισμό από αύριο κιόλας!!εχώ παρατηρήσει ότι και τα δύο τρώνε (η τουλαχιστον τσιμπάνε) από κάτω ειδικά οταν βάζω κάτι φύλλα με άμμο. Είναι περίεργο αυτό;

----------


## Niva2gr

Φύλλα με άμμο;;
Αν σου πω οτι δεν ξέρω τί είναι αυτά...

----------


## stelama

Κάτι πράσσινα απορροφητικά φύλλα που απο ότι βλέπω εχουν και άμμο πάνω!

----------


## Niva2gr

Τα budgie είναι έξυπνα και περίεργα πουλιά. Επίσης εκ φύσεως τους αρέσει να ψαχουλεύουν με το ράμφος τους το έδαφος. Τους βάζεις καθόλου παιχνιδάκια μέσα;

----------


## stelama

αυτά είναι.

----------


## stelama

Είχα κάποια παιχνιδια αλλά ήταν από ξύλο και τα έβγαλα.Θα πάρω κάτι πλαστικό η με σκοινάκι καλύτερα για τωρα.κ όχι καθρέφτη έτσι;

----------


## Niva2gr

Παιχνιδάκια μπορείς να βάζεις όποια θέλεις, αρκεί να τα αλλάζεις και να τα πλένεις συχνά.

----------


## mitsman

> Το Dettol ίσως να μην είναι πολύ αποτελεσματικό στην περίπτωση του scaly face, εκτός αν είναι αντιβακτηριακό.


*Dettol Απολυμαντικό spray Sping Waterfall*

Εύκολος και γρήγορος τρόπος για υγιεινή καθαριότητα και προστασία από τα βακτηρίδια μέσα και έξω από το σπίτι.
Σκοτώνει το 99.9% των βακτηριδίων και των ιών, συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των E.coli, Σαλμονέλα , MRSA, καθώς και τους ιούς της γρίππης.
Απίστευτα πρακτικό για άμεσο καθαρισμό όπου δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί το κλασικό σαπούνι (στο αυτοκίνητο, πάρκο, παιδότοπο, εκδρομή, διακοπές)

----------


## jk21

στο dettol ισως και αδικα ,παντα ημουν επιδυακτικος στην δραστικοτητα του γιατι δεν ειχα την πληρη συνθεση του και την ουσια σπου το κανει να εχει αυτες τις ιδιοτητες 

αντιθετα για το hibitane γνωριζω οτι ειναι χλωρεξιδινη 

http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/drugs/hibitane

<< H χλωροεξιδίνη (chlorhexidine) είναι ένας αντιμικροβιακός παράγων, δραστικός έναντι ευρέος φάσματος Gram-θετικών και Gram-αρνητικών οργανισμών, ζυμομυκήτων, μυκήτων, ευκαιριακών αναερόβιων και αερόβιων. H χλωροεξιδίνη είναι κυρίως ένας “μεμβρανοδραστικός” παράγοντας που καταστρέφει την εξωτερική μεμβράνη των βακτηρίων. Eίναι ανενεργή σε σπόρια βακτηριδίων εκτός εάν οι θερμοκρασίες είναι υψηλές. >>

----------


## akoylini

> Οι κουτσουλιες του μου φαινονται φυσιολογικες. Ειχα διαβασει κατι σχετικο στο forum και ειχε κ φωτογραφιες. Αν το βρειτε πειτε μου γιατι το ψαχνω. Ξερετε απο που μπορω να αγορασω pulmosan?


προσεχε καλα με το pulmosan,ποσο και πως θα το βαλεις.

----------


## stelama

Πήρα podagrine γιατί δεν βρήκα pulmosan.Για την δοσολογία ακολουθω τις οδηγίες και φαντάζομαι οτι θα είναι όλα εντάξει.Οσο για το πως θα το βαλλω χρειάζεται να προσέξω κάτι; στο ράμφος έβαλα κ μια φορα λίγο στα πόδια (δεν είχανε τίποτα).

----------


## Niva2gr

Απλώς πρόσεχε όταν βάζεις στο ράμφος να μην μπαίνει στα ρουθούνια και στο στόμα.  :wink:

----------


## akoylini

> Πήρα podagrine γιατί δεν βρήκα pulmosan.Για την δοσολογία ακολουθω τις οδηγίες και φαντάζομαι οτι θα είναι όλα εντάξει.Οσο για το πως θα το βαλλω χρειάζεται να προσέξω κάτι; στο ράμφος έβαλα κ μια φορα λίγο στα πόδια (δεν είχανε τίποτα).


για πες μου κατι,μηπως και σωσουμε κοσμο,το pulmosan πως προεκειψε να το παρεις,ασχετα που δεν το βρηκες?

----------


## stelama

Οταν παρατήρησα πρ'ωτη φορά το ράμφος του μπηκα να ψάξω τι έχει. Ετσι γράφτηκα στο forum και απ ότι διαβασα αυτό βάζουν συνήθως σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Δεν είμαι της άποψης να κάνω μόνη μου "διάγνωση" και να ακολουθώ όποια θεραπεία διαβαζω χώρις την γνώμη κάποιου ειδικού αλλά ήμουν στην πόλη μου και όποιον κτηνίατρο ρώτησα δεν ήξερε απο πουλια. Οπότε ήταν το μόνο που μπορούσα να κάνω. Δεν μπορούσα να το αφήσω έτσι!

----------


## stelama

Μήπως μπορείτε να δείτε την φωτογραφία στα πρώτα πρώτα ποστ (ειναι αρκετά θολή όμως) και να μου πειτε αν είναι θηλυκό; Γιατί το άλλο έχει έντονο μπλε χρώμα ράμφους και λογικά είναι αρσενικό. Είδα εδώ http://www.greekbirdclub.com/content...cus-Undulatus) αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να καταλήξω κάπου..

----------


## akoylini

το pulmosan ειναι για ακαρεα της τραχειας και ακαρεα των ποδιων.εχει το πουλακι τετοιο θεμα?

----------


## Niva2gr

Άκη, το ίδιο είναι. Την ίδια δουλειά κάνει πρακτικά.

----------


## stelama

Από όσα είδα έχει scaly face το οποίο οφέιλεται σε ακάρεα..Για να είμαι κ ακόμη πιο σιγουρη άνοιξα και αυτήν την συζήτηση.

----------

